# Antibiotics and immune blood tests



## Nolly (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi there

I'm due to start a 25 day course of antibiotics (doxycycline to treat hidden C) in the next day or so, however I'm also due to have some blood tests done next week.  The tests I'm having are anti-nuclear antibody, total serum imminoglobulins, serum electrophoresis, and measurements of CRP and plasma viscosity.

Would being on antibiotics affect the results of these tests do you know, like hide a problem or would they have no bearing on the results?  Ie should I hold off from starting the antibiotics until after the blood tests so I don't end up with false results on the blood tests?


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I don't know enough about it to say for sure, but on ICU when we perform some of these tests we never look at antibiotics as a cause of any abnormal numbers. That is a very different clinical situation though where we are treating severe infection.

I suggest you consult with an immunologist.


----------



## Nolly (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks very much for replying Holly


----------

